# Making Cannabis Tintcure with Apple Cider Vinegar



## moverandgroover (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi.. 

I will be making a Cannabis Tintcure soon with Apple Cider Vinegar. I have just ordered the vinegar now. This will be for pure medicinal purpose. I was going to use rubbing alcohol but couldn't buy everclear in the UK.... And I didn't really want to use that Isopryl stuff... 

So has anyone done this before..?? I have seen that Rick guy who boils it all in a rice cooker and that but I don't think I will be going as far as that.

It is for topical application. 

My understanding is that I can just but a load of bud in a jar with the apple cider vinegar and shake it on and off for 30 days.... Then strain it?? Is this too long or too short??

Can anyone get back to me with ANY information..


----------



## Whatstrain (Jul 23, 2012)

Some of your stuff seems to be a little off-

A tincture is made from alcohol so you would be better off with vodka or rum. 
Why Apple Cider vinegar? This stuff should be available in any supermarket so no need to order it. I also doubt that cannabinoids will dissolve in it. 
Isopropyl alcohol is great to use for cannabis look for the 99% (99% alcohol 1% water). Its obviously very flammable so be careful. 
Rick Simpson oil is made by using large amounts of cannabis boiled with ISO into a goo, it is highly concentrated and usually used to treat cancer.


If you are looking for topical cream with cannabis then you arnt going to have much luck using apple cider or ISO. Look into making a salve with high fat oils like emu/coconut oil. There isnt a lot of information on cannabis creams from what i have been able to find so expect to do some experimentation.


----------

